# Favorite LIVE concert?



## jvc

I did a search, and saw there was no thread on this subject. I'm surprised.........

My favorite concert, for a single big name band, was The Doobie Brothers. They were excellent live! Saw them twice, and both times, they were outstanding!
First time was at Duke University, right after the Captain & Me album.
Second time was at Carrowinds Theme Park, in Charlotte, just after Takin' It To The Streets album came out, so Michael McDonald was with them then.

My favorite overall concert, was Atlanta Pop Festival, in 1970. It was one of those three day concerts. I saw so many great groups! Groups like Mountain, B.B. King, John Sebastian, Allman Bros., Rare Earth (remember them?), and one I'm extra glad I saw ............. Jimi Hendrix (3-4 months later, he was dead).

The concert was July 3,4,and 5, 1970. It was at Atlanta Race Track, outside Atlanta. It was HOT, in more ways than one! 
Hendrix played his version of The National Anthem, the night of July 4th, just after dark, when they started the fireworks! It sent chills down my spine. Probably everyone else's too.

I also spent some time that weekend, down at a river (about a mile from the concert), skinny dippin', with about 20,000 other people, trying to cool off! Never seen so many naked people!  Cops had to direct traffic, because so many guys and girls were walking up to the road naked, and jumping off the bridge, into the river. The cops never tried to bust anybody, or indecent exposure or drugs (which there was a lot of). They would have had to call in the Army, to help control close to 500,000 people, if they had tried to bust anybody. So, they never even said anything to anybody. They enjoyed the concert and the naked people too!

If you'll do a Google search for "Atlanta Pop Festival", you'll get a bunch of pages on the subject. There was one in 1969 also, but Woodstock over-shadowed that one, so we didn't hear about it.

Was anyone here at the 1970 Atlanta Pop Festival?


----------



## Sthrndream

Growing up in London, Ontario, Canada (half way between Toronto and Detroit), I did not get a lot of live concert opportunities. I did see Lighthouse at least once and quite enjoyed that. The concert that stands out in my memory though was B.B. King.

I was only about 15 at the time. None of my friends knew who he was so I went alone. The concert was at the University of Western Ontario. I ran into one of the older guys from my neighborhood. He was there with a bunch of his university friends. They were all in their late teens and early twenties. They insisted that I sit with them when they found out I was alone. 

The concert was fantastic of course. 
I got taken along to all the after concert activities as well. 
Quite a memorable experience in many ways. :whistling:


----------



## Sonnie

Wow... I've been to so many concerts it's hard to choose which one I would say is my favorite, but I'll give you three guesses and the first two don't count. :sarcastic:


*Spoiler* 



Pink Floyd: May 1, 1994 Legion Field, Birmingham, Alabama - The Division Bell Tour with David Gilmour, Richard Wright, Nick Mason, Jon Carin, Dick Parry, Guy Pratt, Tim Renwick, Gary Wallis, Durga McBroom, Sam Brown and Claudia Fontaine.




A close runner up would be the Eagles in 1994-1995... saw them in Orlando, Florida and in Birmingham, Alabama.

I use to be a ticket broker so I've seen nearly everyone that toured the southeast in the 90's.


----------



## Fincave

I grew up in South-Africa and can honestly say that nobody toured there. As a young adult I lived in Amsterdam and got to see some bands, stand out concerts would be Pink Floyd in Leuven, Belgium. The Rolling Stones I saw in Nijmeging, Holland, great experience but too many people,about 50 000 iirc. Seeing Page and Plant in Rotterdam though blew me away, I have always liked Led Zeppelin and it was as close to seeing Zeppelin as I was ever going to get. Other gigs that have stood out would be Nick Cave Solo in Helsinki, Finland a few years back and then The White Stripes in Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## JCD

The Rolling Stones, The Tattoo You tour. Actually, any time I see these guys, it's awesome.

Probably the most "fun" concert I ever saw was an all day concert that ended with The Beat Farmers. Just one of the garage bands that did well; however, Country Dick Montana (their drummer and part time lead singer) was just as entertaining to watch as anyone I've ever seen. And I've seen a lot -- I worked security at special events all through college.

Another great "concert" was a local band back in the mid-80's. A friend of mine and I went to a local club and saw a group called The X-Men that had recently signed a record deal. A great crowd pleasing group. Since you've never heard of them, it's obvious they never "made it", but man, that was a great show.

Even though I don't care for him, Bruce Springsteen had one of the best concerts I've been at. You could just feel the "electricity" in the air with that one. I saw David Bowie's Glass Spiders tour -- that was one of the best concert productions I've ever seen. 

My favorite recent concert was Flogging Molly that I saw at an outdoor venue. Crowd was into it. It wasn't too big. I love the band. The beer wasn't ridiculously overpriced and it was "the good stuff". Two :T:T from me.

Anyway, there's my contribution.

JCD


----------



## Danny

I would say the Anberlin concert in Australia. The band was great. Sound wasn't that great but I enjoyed the music


----------



## mechman

Bare Naked Ladies. Maybe it's because it's the last one I went to. Or maybe because it was my wife's birthday and we had a great time. I don't know but those guys put on a good show. 

I was a big Kiss fan in my younger years and they always put on a great show. Until they took the make-up off. :raped:

I loved the George Thorogood shows as well... I got a haircut, now I need a real job!

mech


----------



## lcaillo

I have a hard time choosing one, but I'd have to rank the Pink Floyd Animals Tour, Ray Charles Live, and the New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival as my best experiences. Another that was a joy was Vince Gill. He is a truly gifted guitarist who just loves to play and a joy to watch.


----------



## Mitch G

Way back when I used to go to big stadium shows but now I only go to smaller venues (couple of thousand seats). Of the stadium shows I've seen, I think Peter Gabriel (the tour following So) was my favorite. (Had I been able to see Pink Floyd live, I'm sure that would have won.)

Of the small venue shows, I think the Decemberists was my favorite. Although I really enjoyed seeing the Ditty Bops at the Steppenwolf (Chicago) basement theater for it's incredibly intimate feel.


Mitch


----------



## santora

That's easy.

Bruce Springsteen. Opening Night. Born in the USA tour. 19 row floor seats at Giant's Stadium in New Jersey. Literally the most amazing concert I've ever seen. All energy and no pretension (See David Lee Roth for that). 

Conversely - the worse show I've ever seen? Right now the Police reunion show at Dodger Stadium sticks in my mind. Wow did that suck. I mean the band screwed up so many times I might've well gone and seen a Police cover band. On the plus side, Foo Fighters opened and they rocked!


----------



## rcarlton

Ted Nugent, 1979, Jenison Field House, East Lansing, Michigan. All out energy for the entire concert. Nuge can rock:yay:.


----------



## Guest

A couple of years ago, I was given two tickets to see Dick Dale, who I thought I had missed the chance of ever seeing live. He appeared in a local ..don't know what to call it, it wasn't high class enough to call a club.. and my wife complained that the backup band was loud. I told her, "you haven't heard Dick Dale..."

I just sat and enjoyed his in your face take no prisoners approach.
It may be the last live appearance I go to, but it was my favorite. I played guitar on the local scene here in Ohio while Dale was really hot in California, but I had never gotten the chance to hear him live. Ironic but very appreciated was the chance to finally experience his direct attack on the senses. I had seen the Ventures back in 1964 or so, but they didn't even come close to the king of the surf guitar.


----------



## nitrox1

Ive been to a lot of concerts but one of the best was Jethro Tull at Madison Square Garden on the War Child tour, next was The Eagles on the Long Run tour in Boston and Neil Young at Jones Beach Amphitheater while he sings Harvest Moon with the actual moon rising behind the stage. These shows were magic. Also the 3 tenors in Red Square Moscow Russia and the Rolling Stones at Wembley Stadium in England :jump:


----------



## SteveB

My two favorite concerts. The first real concert I ever went to was way back in '72 or '73, Led Zepplin was the main act and the opening act was a band who's first album had just released, Santana. It was in a small place and was incredible.
I've always liked the Moody Blues and have seen them three times here in Atlanta at Chastain Park. 
Lots of others come to mind, The Allman Brothers, Weather Report, Jim Croce(sp?). Remember The Shadows of Night? Joe Kelly? Growing up in Chicago allowed me to see lots of bands before they were really known.


----------



## Mike P.

My two favorites are Doug Kershaw 1979 and Loverboy 1982. Both concerts were at the Saskatoon Centennial Auditorium. Both times we were seated in the first row center of the top center balcony looking down through the smoke and the haze. The acoustics were awesome!


----------



## conchyjoe7

Having seen 100s of concerts, this is a no brainer for me: Pink Floyd!


----------



## F1 fan

RUSH ,spring 78 on the A Farewell to Kings tour at the Peterborough Memorial Center.This was just before they became really big.I was blown away by their talent and you would think that there were 5 guys on stage instead of just 3.


----------



## nitrox1

F1 fan said:


> RUSH ,spring 78 on the A Farewell to Kings tour at the Peterborough Memorial Center.This was just before they became really big.I was blown away by their talent and you would think that there were 5 guys on stage instead of just 3.


Was that in N.H.. I saw them at Franklin Pierce in Rindge at around the same time, they were really good.


----------



## SteveB

I guess the one that made the biggest impression on me would be the first real concert I ever attended. Santana opened for Led Zepplin. 
My favorite? Really hard to say, I saw the Allmon Brothers right before Greg was killed. Loved Weather Report, couldn't believe 3 guys could make so much sound, I've seen the Moody Blues the most, loved every show. I've liked so many different styles of music over the years, Jim Croce, way back when, remember Leon Redbone? saw him several times, funny show and good music if you like the style. Charlie Daniels back in the early 80's was a good show.
If I had to pick my absolute favorite, I'd say The Moody Blues.


----------



## yourgrandma

I guess I'm just not experianced enugh with concerts, I've never been to an arena show, I always see really small venue shows, and I plan on attending smaller ones in the future. 

Of what Ive seen, my favorites include Billy Idol in '05, Primus in '06 and a very strange thing happened when I saw Les Claypool earlier that year, the opening act is the only thing I spesifically remember from the show. Rasputina played thier well known (ahem) cover of Barracud and my socks almost exploded. ******* awesome to hear a pair of cellos burn up that song. I missed out when they toured through my area this summer, but next time they come near hear, Im sure Ill be revising my list, Ive never heard a bad word spoken about Melora Creager's live shows. Im still ticked off to have missed that.:hissyfit:

I can easily tell you the worst show ive seen. With out a doubt, Deep Purple. Aweful sound system, bad vocals, really old weirdos tripping on acid all over the place, and the nagging feeling that my car was not safe where I parked it.


----------



## Ricci

I've been to hundreds of live performances here are some faves.

Black Sabbath reunion show at Deercreek IN.
Tool at Ozzfest. 
Marilyn Manson at Ozzfest.(don't own a single record but he puts on an incredible show)
Neurosis at the Brewery(RIP) in Louisville KY
Russian Circles at the Keswick democratic club
NIN in 1996 at the Louisville Gardens.

Some other interesting shows I've seen...
System of a Down when they were completely unknown (before the first official CD) twice
Korn when they were completely unknown (before the first official CD)
Limp Bizkit when they were literally handing out demo tapes.
Same thing for Slipknot...
Tori Amos doing a Slayer song when I was inebriated...

Just too many...


----------



## DRB

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble, just a few weeks before his untimely passing. Awesome performance, so much joy pouring out of him, so grateful to be sober and alive.


----------



## BruZZi

Queen at Rock in Rio (1985) - Rio de Janeiro / Brazil


----------



## deacongreg

I`ve seen some really excellent shows. however, if i had to narrow them down, top 3 would be, Earth, Wind, and Fire, Mandrill, and FourPlay.


----------



## aerodude73

i'm 43 so I have seen a Ton of shows---was at Live Aid in Philly (7/13/85), great time, event, 90+ degrees before 10am !!!! oh well, how many of us here were THERE?! I WAS! lol. also, just Last nite, saw BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN at Gillette Stadium in Foxboro, MA. (where the NFL's N.E. Patriots play---for those of you overseas), totally sold out show, massive DOWNPOUR before the show, got *******' soaked, drief off a bit, show started late a bit (9:20pm), played 2hrs 50 minutes---great show, great sound, great simple stage production, screens on the sides, and Bruce was ALL about Fan Interaction. He was down across the front of the stage where they had stairs and ramps across the front, with little bump outs in the center, left & right sides. He was RIGHT UP in the fans faces right WITH THEM up close & personal for most of the 1st half. Crowd was totally into it up pretty much the entire evening.

but, aside from those 2 shows, i've seen tons of shows, but as a HUGE QUEEN Fan, prob. the best show was the 1st and last time I saw them---9/26/80 at the old Boston Gardens in Boston, MA. It was the Day After John Bonham of Zeppelin had passed away, so it was amazing on so many levels. Of course, they dedicated "We Are The Champions" to him near the end of the show.


----------



## Wright712

What a great thread. 

I too saw Pink Floyd, Division Bell. Awesome show. I would have loved to seen them for Animals! Or DSOM or Wall for that matter.

A couple of years ago I saw Stanley Clarke play in the Blues Alley in Wash, DC. That was a great, intimate show.

As for CD/DVD concerts, I think one of the best is Alison Krauss with Union Station.


----------



## deacongreg

Yes, the shows from back in the day, will always be with us, hopefully.


----------



## marcosreg

3 Doors Down is the best image.
Marcos


----------



## paulrodga

The Police, great concerts even in the last world tour!


----------



## rubbersoul

So many great concerts that I have been to I don't know where to start. a lot of them memorable.
The first concert that I went to was at Shea Stadium to see the Fab Four. Truely memorable and since the Beatles is my #1 choice for at least attaining a genius level when it comes to music and what they have bought to all of us I can say it was the most nostagelic moment for me.
I live in Penna. so I was blessed to live in and near the city for all of my life. Seeing concerts is something now I realize where I was very fortunate. 
I have seen Pink Floyd all but twice that they came to Philadelphia. I can see that pig now. Not to mention the rocket zooming from one side diagonally from the back of the Spectrum to the front crashing and expolding during Floyd playing Dark Side of the Moon. 
The Who!! What can I say LOUD! Keith Moon perhaps in my opinion the best every drummer in rock and roll history. Pete Townsend....magic fingers. I wish I could play like that. I wondered how he was able to get that sound from that guitar. Then there was the OX John Entwistle. As much as you tryed to kept your eyes on his finger playing that bass it was impossible to kept up with him. 
I was fortunate to see the Who thirty or more times in my lifetime.

The good old days....where have they gone.


----------



## jwesenick79

Probly not anyone elses favorites here, but they are for me! haha

- definitely Slayer (soon to be raplaced with Metallica on January 12th in Milwaukee:bigsmile
- lamb of god 3 times
-hatebreed twice
- ozzfest was incredible, when they had the free year.
- korn was good, on their greatest hits tour.
- killswitch engage was also excellent
- sevendust, probly 4 or 5 times, since they're the only ones that come within 30 miles of me.
whole bunch more that i cant come up with, but my favorite is between Slayer and Ozzy. Zakk Wylde is incredible!!


----------



## DougMac

jvc said:


> Was anyone here at the 1970 Atlanta Pop Festival?


Yes! I was working at the local TV station. It was the summer I graduated from high school and was waiting to start college. I got married a month after the concert. We were planning on doing a documentary. I did some preliminary filming, then went to the general manager and pitched the idea. He calculated the cost of film stock and nixed it.

I used my press pass to gain entry and hooked up with the film crew. I worked for free as dolly grip for the camera in front of the stage and also as sound recordist for a cameraman getting footage in the crowd. I did get an unlimited access pass. I could go anywhere, including the stage.

I was immediately under the stage when the Allman Brothers were interrupted by a severe thunderstorm. I shared beer from my cooler with the band members and interviewed Duane and Berry while we waited for the storm to abate. I was underage and my mom (bless her heart) had done the beer run for me.

I was probably the most sober person there. I only consumed what I brought which was cokes and a little beer. One of the film crew members accepted an offer of cool aid while out in the crowd. It was laced with LSD and he had a very bad trip. The cameraman and I filmed a lot of seriously messed up people. It removed any curiosity about drugs I may have had. I've never taken any illicit drugs.

Things would wind down about 2:00 in the morning. I'd hop in my car, drive home, shower, go to bed and return the next morning around 9:00 or so. My pass made it easy for me to drive right up to the stage area.

Doug


----------



## rcarlton

DougMac said:


> Yes! I was working at the local TV station. It was the summer I graduated from high school and was waiting to start college. I got married a month after the concert. We were planning on doing a documentary. I did some preliminary filming, then went to the general manager and pitched the idea. He calculated the cost of film stock and nixed it.
> 
> I used my press pass to gain entry and hooked up with the film crew. I worked for free as dolly grip for the camera in front of the stage and also as sound recordist for a cameraman getting footage in the crowd. I did get an unlimited access pass. I could go anywhere, including the stage.
> 
> I was immediately under the stage when the Allman Brothers were interrupted by a severe thunderstorm. I shared beer from my cooler with the band members and interviewed Duane and Berry while we waited for the storm to abate. I was underage and my mom (bless her heart) had done the beer run for me.
> 
> I was probably the most sober person there. I only consumed what I brought which was cokes and a little beer. One of the film crew members accepted an offer of cool aid while out in the crowd. It was laced with LSD and he had a very bad trip. The cameraman and I filmed a lot of seriously messed up people. It removed any curiosity about drugs I may have had. I've never taken any illicit drugs.
> 
> Things would wind down about 2:00 in the morning. I'd hop in my car, drive home, shower, go to bed and return the next morning around 9:00 or so. My pass made it easy for me to drive right up to the stage area.
> 
> Doug


Wow...how cool is that!:hail:


----------



## ScruffyHT

Well my first concert was Reggae Sunsplash in Montego Bay ( Rita Marley, Steel Pulse, Third World, Gregory Isaacs etc ) ... 3 days that I can barely remember 

next on the list over the years though would be John Mellencamp/John Fogerty touring together ( awesome ! ), Def Leppard, Dire Straits, Billy Joel, Motley Crue, Van Halen, Aerosmith, The Police, Robert Cray, Santana, Rod the Mod & Doug & the Slugs ... they were all great concerts ... seen quite a few others but those were definately memorable

Who I would love to see in concert ? ... Eagles, Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson, UB40 and Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Dalman

Santana. three times in Dallas Tx.

Mana. I also really liked this Hispanic group I have seen twice in concert. They remind me of
U2, but, in Spanish.


----------



## robertcharles123

Rush Snakes and Arrows in New Orleans and Atlanta. Pink Floyd Divsion Bell in New Orleans.

I am currently reliving my youth through the sounds of RUSH. They are currently my most listened to band. Pink Floyd now fills in the leftover time. These 2 bands will be IT for me for a while. I do not see me listening to much of the newer music that is out there. 

My first and single most favorite piece of music is Beethoven's ninth symphony, but that is a composition played by any orchestra. But, all in all Beethoven is my single favorite composer- he set the bar really high.

Good luck,

Robert


----------



## deacongreg

I`m sure, just like here in New york, you guys have little small clubs that feature talent. One of the most popular here, before it closed for money issues, was the Bottom line in the Village. There, I saw a group called PASSPORT, that tore the place up. Excellent show.


----------



## walmat

I'd have to say KISS at the Skydome in Toronto on their '96 reunion tour. It was like I was 13 again.
Honourable mention goes to Prince at Maple Leaf Gardens on his Alphabet St, tour. What an incrediblke performer.


----------



## lcaillo

I have seen many of the big groups and there were some amazing shows, like Pink Floyd, Zep, Eagles, but among the most memorable are also some of the more obscure or smaller ones. I remember seeing Ray Charles in the 1980s in a small venue in Baton Rouge and it was fantastic. I also saw Roger McGuinn solo in the 1990s in another small place, just playing old stuff on his 12 string and telling stories and it was one of the most fun shows that I ever attended.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Wow! Several for me. Chicago in the 70's. Jethro Tull, also in the 70's. Emerson, Lake & palmer, 1973.
Pink Floyd: The Dark Side Of the Moon, 1976.*

Ya, I'd say Pink Floyd in 1976 (or was it 1975?), at the Stadium in Montreal.
But ELP at The Place des Nations, also in Montreal in 1973 is not that far behind.
And Jethro Tull, at the Forum of Montreal, hey man, I just loved it too.

And Chicago was my first live big band, also at the Forum, and that's where and when I totally experimented with music euphoria, if you can call it that. :bigsmile:

Yap, good memories...

))) And I've been at so many other smaller venues, starting in the early 70's up till now, very recently (Blues), by so many bands and type of music, from Jazz to Blues, to Classical, to Rock, to Folk, to New Age... You just name it.


----------



## knobert

The Headstones at Louis in Saskatoon,

we even drank beer with Hugh Dillon right off the stage


----------



## lsiberian

I have to say I've loved almost every concert I've gone too. But my favorite concert is a tie really as none have really stood out. There was MXPX(my favorite band) and that was cool, but it never really stood out. I guess I should see more concerts, but not sure who to see anymore.


----------



## corock

My two favorite concerts are opposites in the "size" aspect...

very large : Pink Floyd, Winnipeg football stadium, 1994

very small: Velvet Revolver, The Joint at Hard Rock Hotel in Vegas, Jan 1 2005

One of the most memorable moments from the Velvet Revolver concert was Anna Nicole Smith exposing herself 3 times to the crowd.


----------



## marlin

A thread like this really brings back a lot of memories, good and bad!
My first really big concert was a bus trip to Niagara Falls, NY (from Toronto) to see Black Sabbath's Never Say Die show in September 1978. I was all of 17 and got into my first bar! The opening act was some new band called Van Halen. I. Was. Impressed.
Others that I really liked
Roger Waters @ Rogers Centre July 2007 - Dark Side of the Moon
Bruce Springsteen @ Maple Leaf Gardens January 1981 - The River
Pink Floyd @ CNE Stadium July 1994
Robert Plant @ Maple Leaf Gardens May 1988 opening act Stevie Ray Vaughan ===>>> Awesome


----------



## joaopaulomiranda

So many...

Queens Of The Stone Age at Bilbao, in 2008.


----------



## hwkn

The one concert of many that stand out as being my favorite was seeing Peter Noone of Herman's Hermits at a local fair once when he sang I'm Henry the 8th and stood on a table while the crowd surrounded it and we all sang along.[I just happened to be right in front of the stage when this happened]


----------



## K Shep

Kraftwerk 
Los Angeles '05


----------



## alanbmx

The Eagles August 8 2003 Coors Amphitheater Chula Vista, CA


----------



## nova

Kiss (Paul, Gene, Peter & Ace) in full makeup. Fun, entertaining show, 30 foot flames, huge wall of amps, burning guitars, etc. Lotta fun.


----------



## honey34567

My favorite live concert experience is always Depeche Mode. They're worth every cent and the 4 hours in line at the Borgata. I've had the distinct pleasure of seeing them six times and can't wait for them to tour again! I love live music in general but the 1-2 hours at a DM show are transcendental by comparison.


----------



## brokencrank

Kiss


No need to write anything else!


----------



## JBrax

Pink Floyd late 80's at Arrowhead stadium. Far and away the best concert I've ever attended. At the time it was a "life changing event."


----------



## jaymz

hwkn said:


> The one concert of many that stand out as being my favorite was seeing Peter Noone of Herman's Hermits at a local fair once when he sang I'm Henry the 8th and stood on a table while the crowd surrounded it and we all sang along.[I just happened to be right in front of the stage when this happened]


About 1967 or thereabouts, went to a Hermies concert at the Minneapolis Auditorium. Lead off act was Eric Burton and the Animals. Animals were great! Left when the Hermies came onstage.

Jim


----------



## jaymz

1965: Metropolitan Stadium, Bloomington, MN. *The Beatles!* Stage on 2nd base. Led off with _Ticket To Ride._ Had seats 12 rows behind home plate.

Jim


----------



## Big Dave

Ive been to hundreds of concerts and my all time favorite was The Kinks. Ray Davies could sure work a crowd. Something to be said when there is 17,000 fans dancing on their chairs!

AC/DC when I saw them for a whopping $6 is a close second, very raw, terrible sound, VERY loud, but on top of their game


----------



## Twin_Rotor

TOOL Portland, ME 9/17/01. Eh, every concert, show, live music event is great. 

I think the most exciting show I've seen was a 48 piece big band that played in a mall. They were a local group of musicians that played 4 or 5 swing concerts a year. Kinda bizar to walk into a mall and hear that kind of music, as loud as most rock concerts. And it was free!


----------



## Fastslappy

Frank Zappa .... 
Long Live FZ !!!!!


----------



## davidex

Best? No question: 
Mariza (fado singer) at The Chan Centre, Vancouver BC Canada in the spring of 2011. She came with a 4 (5?) piece acoustic band that was astonishing in its own right. 
Mariza is a statuesque model of a woman who has a voice that (as she demonstrated) can easily fill the 1200 seat hall without sound reinforcement. She can be Portuguese cool or kick back and rock out when she wished. 
Her presence reminded me of the alien opera singer in The Fifth Element, except she wasn't blue.
Fado is a Portuguese folk singing style that sounds Greek/Spanish flamenco, is lyrical and dynamic. The instrumentation was: classical guitar, Portuguese guitar (sounds like a haunting mandolin/bouzouki, bass and piano. I think a drummer also came out for a while.

Run if you get a chance to see her.

Worst? That's too difficult a question. My mind reels at the choices. Drunks, pompous acts, late acts, horrid sound, all best forgotten.

David


----------



## tesseract

-TOOL. Lateralus was fantastic, 10,000 Days not so much.

-NIN. I highly recommend seeing Reznor if you get the chance, his shows are unforgettable.

-Rush is known for good shows.

-The Blue Man Group was a lot of fun.

-Roger Waters recent "The Wall Live" was probably the best of all so far. Great production and really good sound.


----------

